# Rubbish Blank???



## garypeck (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

I picked up a few blanks from a carpenter today.  Unfortunately he wasnt able to tell me what kinda wood these are.

Was wondering if you guys could tell from its look??

Regards,
Gary


----------



## Skye (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm guessing bocote.

It kind of reminds me of a dumbed down version of Black and White Ebony.


----------



## rherrell (Dec 22, 2008)

They look like Bocote but that's not a wood that U.S. carpenters use, unless maybe on some high end trim work. Who knows what they use in Singapore.:wink:  Macassar Ebony, maybe?


----------



## Skye (Dec 22, 2008)

"BEER!"

Man, you so own me a beer for that post!


----------



## rherrell (Dec 22, 2008)

We probably read it at the same time but you type faster than me.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## garypeck (Dec 22, 2008)

I dont think its used in Carpentry work...... he had some lying around and i bought the lot from him for about $3.00  there was about 6 blanks in total...... i think its some wood found in Asia.... but im not too sure what it is.....

I;ll check the net for Bocote...... is this wood any good??  as in ...is it rare....etc??  hahaha....... just checking..... if it is..... i'll go back first thing in the morning to get more if he has any left...... hahaha


----------



## JohnU (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks like bocote to me.  I havent worked with any ebony so I cant compare it, but bocote will have a strong odor when sanding and gum up the sand paper like a waxy dust.  Its very dense.


----------



## rherrell (Dec 22, 2008)

Not rare, but nice!:biggrin: If he said it came from Asia then it could be the B&W Ebony that Skye spoke of.  I think it comes from Vietnam or Laos or some such land.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 22, 2008)

Good - yes!! Rare - nope.   If it its bocote, nice grain pattern - but relatively common... However, I thought bocote was mostly from mexico, not asia?


----------



## garypeck (Dec 22, 2008)

Ahhh ok ok ..... i think this is not bocote..... tried sanding it a little..... not gummy at all...... neither do i think its ebony...... i've got quite a bit of ebony here and they are really black..... no streaks of white..... and these are much lighter than ebony..... i think i'll try turning a pen and see how this turn out...... hahaha


----------



## woody350ep (Dec 22, 2008)

Thats the best thing to do with it.  Make some pens, sell them, and then ID the wood as profit


----------



## altaciii (Dec 22, 2008)

how about zebra wood.  I have about 6 board feet of zebra that was given to me by a cabinet maker.  It has the same color and also has very pronounced stripping.  Could be, I guess.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 22, 2008)

That there is by no doubt at all....Brown and tan wood. What I can't figure out is it's shape. isn't wood supposed to be round?


----------



## garypeck (Dec 22, 2008)

Daniel said:


> That there is by no doubt at all....Brown and tan wood. What I can't figure out is it's shape. isn't wood supposed to be round?


 

I've had him "chopped" into blanks for me...... it initially was much longer.....


----------



## GouletPens (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks kinda like zebrawood....similar looking to bocote. The easiest way to tell if it's zebrawood is when you cut or sand it there is a nasty wet dog smell to it. It's unmistakable. Try sanding it a little then smell it. If you almost vomit, that's zebrawood.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 22, 2008)

Gary,

As you use more woods, you will find there is a distinctive smell to most wood.

Yes, what you show LOOKS like bocote, but there are a number of rosewoods that have a similar grain pattern.  The V shaped grain is not common in zebrawood, the wood appears to be pretty smooth - again a characteristic of the rosewoods (and things CALLED rosewood in Asia that may NOT really be.)

Bocote is a "greeny" color, to me.  Zebrawood is a "tan" hue.  The picture you show doesn't seem like either one - unless the white balance is off (a condition from which ALL of my pictures suffer)

HELPFUL,   HUH??????


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 22, 2008)

Clear as mud, Ed.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 22, 2008)

Black and white ebony,marbled ebony,spalted bocote. Looks the the first one.


----------



## garypeck (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Guys, thanks for the reply..... when im back from my trip, will send you guys a blank each......im currently in Bangkok and do not have access to mails everyday.....i dont think this is Zebra or Bocote...... its a really funny blank.......

I saw some ironwood over in Bangkok (Thailand) this morning (was passing by a furniture shop) and was tempted to buy some...... hahahah...... is iron wood any good??  Rare maybe??  I'd like to get some rare woods...... especially now that im in a developing country..... hopefully, should get a better price.......


----------



## garypeck (Dec 24, 2008)

1JaredSchmidt said:


> Black and white ebony,marbled ebony,spalted bocote. Looks the the first one.


 

Wow.....if its black and white ebony, than i think i got a really good deal......hahahaha........

What kinda blanks are in demand over in the US?? personally, i like ebony and this other very funny looking wood called "king wood"


----------



## Skye (Dec 24, 2008)

People like ebony, it fetches a higher price. People are normally after the black ebony though rather than the black-n-white. 

Kingwood is a nice wood, I usually see it in spindles of 1.5"x1'5"x12" for probably $8 or so. So, not a real expensive wood, but it's nice. I like it in bottle stoppers.

In  your neck of the wood I would say that *Jichimu* is king. *Zitan* is another rarity. If you specialized in either of those two, that would probably make a name for yourself.


----------



## garypeck (Dec 24, 2008)

Ahhhh Jichimu ...... thats not too hard to get...... im actually able to get some quite easily....... but Zitan is different....... thats really difficult as they dont export such woods to us anymore.........

The King wood which i was referring to....... im not too sure if we are talking about the same wood...... but its really very rare over in Asia..... one of its properties is that if you were to put a torch under a piece of the wood (approximately 1cm or thinner), the light is able to shine through the wood.

Anyway, attached are some of blanks which i have stashed...... ........ the name king wood is a direct translation form another language......


----------



## GouletPens (Dec 25, 2008)

Gary- Here's Kingwood as it's commonly known here in the states (Dalbergia Caerensis- from Brazil). Not sure its the same thing you're talking about.


----------



## garypeck (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Mr Goulet,

The king wood which i have is of a different kind.  I will be sending you one of those blanks as promised.  however, i am in Thailand right now till next year........ will send it to you as soon as i get back to Singapore.........

By the way, that pen is beautiful!!


----------



## garypeck (Jan 5, 2009)

Right guys... as promised...i will be sending the sample blanks....  please PM me your address.... and i will get it done this 2 days....

Thanks....
gary


----------



## EmersonMA (Jan 6, 2009)

I believe, but please understand I'm trully new at this pen turning, but I think you have some Black and White Ebony wood. I just recently made a pen out of Black and White Ebony and that pretty much looks the same to me.

r/
Mark Emerson


----------



## garypeck (Jan 6, 2009)

EmersonMA said:


> I believe, but please understand I'm trully new at this pen turning, but I think you have some Black and White Ebony wood. I just recently made a pen out of Black and White Ebony and that pretty much looks the same to me.
> 
> r/
> Mark Emerson


 
Hi Mark..... im just as new if not newer..... hahaha....no worries....

Well, i really hope its Black and white Ebony...... but it feels kinda light compared to my other black woods...... so i really doubt if its ebony....

Anwyay..... im hoping to swap some Jichi wood for a used lathe.....


----------



## titan2 (Jan 6, 2009)

garypeck said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I picked up a few blanks from a carpenter today. Unfortunately he wasnt able to tell me what kinda wood these are.
> 
> ...


 
My vote would be for 'Black/White Ebony'.

Barney


----------



## Skye (Jan 7, 2009)

What are the black sticks made from?


----------



## garypeck (Jan 7, 2009)

i have received only one PM with an address...... i will be sending the wood out by this weekend.  and its not the wood i posted here...... 

It;ll be something nice i promise....hahahaha


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 14, 2009)

sorry to come back but wanted to add something here.

The "King Wood" that Gary is speaking of is probably closer to "King of Trees". Raja Kayu or  Tualang (_Koompassia Excelsa_). Huge trees that often play host to half disc shaped bee hives (one tree may host 3 million bees). The wood isn't often harvested since the value of the honey is more than that of the wood.

http://www.blueplanetbiomes.org/tualang.htm


----------



## garypeck (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi MIke..... you got it spot on...... Raja (King) kayu (wood)...... i think its pretty different from the king wood mentioned by Goulet.....

Its pretty gummy to turn..... and the light actually shines through it......

Im actually quite surprised that you were able to find out so much on the timber.......

Regards,
Garys



Russianwolf said:


> sorry to come back but wanted to add something here.
> 
> The "King Wood" that Gary is speaking of is probably closer to "King of Trees". Raja Kayu or Tualang (_Koompassia Excelsa_). Huge trees that often play host to half disc shaped bee hives (one tree may host 3 million bees). The wood isn't often harvested since the value of the honey is more than that of the wood.
> 
> http://www.blueplanetbiomes.org/tualang.htm


----------



## GouletPens (Apr 17, 2009)

what the heck, I gave it a shot:tongue:


----------

